# Плейер для воспроизведения потокового видео...

## Plastikman14

Посоветуйте что-нибудь для посмотра видео в интернете, воспроизведения радио в mms-формате. Нашел VLC, но он не хочет устанавливаться, выдает такую ошибку:

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../..   -DSYS_LINUX -I../../i                                

nclude `top_builddir="../.." ../../vlc-config --cflags plugin libmpeg2` -Wsign-c                                

ompare -Wall  -finline-limit-30000 -pipe -MT liblibmpeg2_plugin_a-libmpeg2.o -MD                                

 -MP -MF ".deps/liblibmpeg2_plugin_a-libmpeg2.Tpo" \

  -c -o liblibmpeg2_plugin_a-libmpeg2.o `test -f 'libmpeg2.c' || echo './'`libmp                                

eg2.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/liblibmpeg2_plugin_a-libmpeg2.Tpo" ".deps/liblibmpeg2_plugin_a                                

-libmpeg2.Po"; \

else rm -f ".deps/liblibmpeg2_plugin_a-libmpeg2.Tpo"; exit 1; \

fi

libmpeg2.c: In function `RunDecoder':

libmpeg2.c:224: warning: implicit declaration of function `mpeg2_pts'

libmpeg2.c:382: error: `PIC_FLAG_PTS' undeclared (first use in this function)

libmpeg2.c:382: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

libmpeg2.c:382: error: for each function it appears in.)

libmpeg2.c:383: error: structure has no member named `pts'

make[4]: *** [liblibmpeg2_plugin_a-libmpeg2.o] Ошибка 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/vlc-0.6.2/work/vlc-0.6.2/modules/co                                

dec'

make[3]: *** [all-libmpeg2] Ошибка 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/vlc-0.6.2/work/vlc-0.6.2/modules/co                                

dec'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Ошибка 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/vlc-0.6.2/work/vlc-0.6.2/modules'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Ошибка 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/vlc-0.6.2/work/vlc-0.6.2'

make: *** [all] Ошибка 2

!!! ERROR: media-video/vlc-0.6.2 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 177, Exitcode 2

!!! make failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

----------

## viy

Чем mplayer плох? Поддерживает вроде...

----------

## ba

mplayer умеет

----------

## WereWolf

mplayer the best!  :Laughing: 

А на счет компиляции проверь есть ли у тебя в /etc/make.conf опция -fPIC, ее надо убрать, покрайней мере для этой сборки.

----------

## Nelud

Насчёт компиляции vlc: стабильная версия из портажей не комплится. Тебе поможет нестабильная:

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge vlc

----------

## ManJak

 *Nelud wrote:*   

> Насчёт компиляции vlc: стабильная версия из портажей не комплится. Тебе поможет нестабильная:
> 
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge vlc

 

Так, напиши им в багзиллу, пусть стабилизируют, объяснить надо траблу.

Там-же тоже люди сидят, а если жалоб и предложений нет, то они спокойны (типа, все ок!)

----------

## Nelud

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=47777

----------

## Plastikman14

 *Nelud wrote:*   

> Насчёт компиляции vlc: стабильная версия из портажей не комплится. Тебе поможет нестабильная:
> 
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge vlc

 

таким образом всё установилось, только в Х он не хочет запускаться....

----------

## Plastikman14

 *ba wrote:*   

> mplayer умеет

 

Хорошо. Тогда другая проблема: как сделать чтобы Mplayer воспроизводил мне прямой эфир на www.rtr-planeta.ru При попытке воспроизвести ссылку он ругается и говорит, что не может открыть mms://stream.rfn.ru/rtr-planeta

----------

## ManJak

 *Plastikman14 wrote:*   

>  *ba wrote:*   mplayer умеет 
> 
> Хорошо. Тогда другая проблема: как сделать чтобы Mplayer воспроизводил мне прямой эфир на www.rtr-planeta.ru При попытке воспроизвести ссылку он ругается и говорит, что не может открыть mms://stream.rfn.ru/rtr-planeta

 

Playing stream.rfn.ru/rtr-planeta.

File not found: 'stream.rfn.ru/rtr-planeta'

Failed to open stream.rfn.ru/rtr-planeta

Может там ссылка битая?

----------

## ba

у меня mplayer другое говорит

```

Проигрывание mms://stream.rfn.ru/rtr-planeta.

Resolving stream.rfn.ru for AF_INET...

Connecting to server stream.rfn.ru[80.247.46.24]:1755 ...

connected

unknown object

unknown object

file object, packet length = 1444 (1444)

unknown object

stream object, stream id: 1

stream object, stream id: 2

stream object, stream id: 3

unknown object

unknown object

data object

mmst packet_length = 1444

Cache size set to 8192 KBytes

Соединение с сервером: stream.rfn.ru

Cache fill:  0,00% (0 bytes)    

```

из под оффтопика тоже не работает, так что похоже ссылка битая...

----------

## Plastikman14

 *ba wrote:*   

> у меня mplayer другое говорит
> 
> ```
> 
> Проигрывание mms://stream.rfn.ru/rtr-planeta.
> ...

 

http://tv.rtvi.ru/

http://www.rbc-tv.ru/live/open.shtml

Тоже не работает

----------

## Nelud

 *Plastikman14 wrote:*   

> таким образом всё установилось, только в Х он не хочет запускаться....

 

А на что он ругается?

Извини, я забыл предупредить - чтобы он скомпилился с GUI интерфейсом надо в переменную USE добавить wxwindows   :Embarassed: 

----------

## ba

 *Plastikman14 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> http://tv.rtvi.ru/
> 
> http://www.rbc-tv.ru/live/open.shtml
> ...

 

вторая ссылка у меня замечательно mplayer-ом играется(в первой не понял где из нее ссылку на mms достать)...

посмотри на use-флаги, может ты его без сети или без виндовых кодеков собрал...

----------

## Plastikman14

 *ba wrote:*   

>  *Plastikman14 wrote:*   
> 
> http://tv.rtvi.ru/
> 
> http://www.rbc-tv.ru/live/open.shtml
> ...

 

Кстати я тоже думал об этом. А не скажешь как они правильно называются? Ведь их можно отдельно доставить?

----------

